# Winchester .300 WSM w/ HSLR



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Winchester Model 70 .300 WSM. KUIU Vias Dipped Stock. Vortex Viper 4-16x50 HS Long Range Scope with Deadhold BDC Reticle. Trigger and action worked over by professional gunsmith. Only weighs 8.4lbs making it a great mountain rifle.

This gun has probably been fired less than 20 times. It is just too much gun for my wife to shoot comfortably.

$1,100


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice setup, what are you going to get her?


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

I haven't decided what to get her. Still looking. 

Price reduced to $1,050.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

$1,000 OBO


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Look at a .25-06 or 270. I've killed game from speed goats to Elk with the 25. A well places shot is better than a "Big Gun" that makes you flinch.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Agreed. She weighs barely over 100lbs and its just too much recoil for her. I'm sure there are plenty of guys that want a .30 caliber magnum that can handle the recoil better than she can. 

For an elk rifle, something that is easy to pack, or a versatile gun that can be used to shoot deer at longer ranges, this gun is a great option. Not good for a child or small woman though, unless we added a muzzlebreak.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

man, if it doesnt sell , try a limbsaver

http://www.limbsaver.com/RecoilPadTemplateGuide.pdf

thats a nice rifle


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

tworowy, I replied to your PM


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

SPF


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

grizzly said:


> SPF


Sale Pending Ferngully?


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Sold Pending Funds


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck on the next one, dont overlook the 6.5mms, they are awesome!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Yup, I agree with Huge29. 6.5 is the most stable bullet coming out of a barrel. Back in 1968 my Dad built a 6.5-06 Ackley improved with a 27" Bliss Titus barrel. That thing is a shooter now !!!


----------

